# whats lloydminster like



## lkgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

hi,
is any1 here in Lloydminster.
my hubby got a job offer and we've been researching the area. seems to be plenty of schools and jobs so that's good. the rent seems sky high though. $2000+ per month. why so high?
whats its like to live in? is there much for kids. my 2 are 6 and 4.
is there plenty of places to shop etc. 
any help is appreciated.
lkgirl


----------



## bigpete (Jun 9, 2013)

It's busy oil city, has plenty of well paid jobs and thats why it's so expensive. It's probably like impossible to not to find a job here. I live south of Lloyd and I was thinking about moving there, but I have to admit. It's not cheap. 
I don't have kids, so I know nothing about that matter.
And yes, there is plenty of places to shop and if you'd feel it's not enough, you can drive to Edmonton, it's not far. Being from Ireland, it probably seems like it is, but it's not. 
I lived in Ireland myself, county Armagh. I miss the all year round green and warm winters.


----------



## Philzy (Jul 5, 2013)

lkgirl said:


> hi,
> is any1 here in Lloydminster.
> my hubby got a job offer and we've been researching the area. seems to be plenty of schools and jobs so that's good. the rent seems sky high though. $2000+ per month. why so high?
> whats its like to live in? is there much for kids. my 2 are 6 and 4.
> ...


Lloydminster is my home town. City is a "border" city straddling the provinces if Alberta and Saskatchewan. It's cold in winter and nice in summer. Yes there is plenty of shopping in the city and lots of people travel to Edmonton (2 hour drive) as well for shopping trips. It's an oilfield hustling and bustling city with lots of schools and activities for kids. A great feature of Lloydminster is it's proximity the many recreational lakes north east about 1 to 2 hours drive. With high rents, should look at buying some type of property soon instead of throwing money away towards renting.


----------



## pkra (Apr 19, 2015)

How would i post a thread regarding transportation in lloydminster? Could someone help me please?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pkra said:


> How would i post a thread regarding transportation in lloydminster? Could someone help me please?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lloydminster, AB - Official Website - Transit
It seemed to be the largest city in Alberta without any public transportation? Shock!

http://www.cptdb.ca/index.php?showtopic=12208


----------

